# Forensic Investigations Fake Blood Recipes



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow can't wait to hear the results of your test!


----------



## Kelz (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's a link to a video I made of the Arrowroot recipe
I think it's my favourite blood recipe that I have tried to date

YouTube - No stain, non sticky fake blood recipe

I tried the oil one as well but I hated it. It looked alright but I can't stand that oily feeling


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, thanks for sharing your results. Would red acrylic paint work instead of the face paint? Not sure where to find there here. Did you try the recipe with the dishwashing detergent yet? I was most curious about that one.

MsM


----------



## Kelz (Oct 2, 2009)

No problems 
using acrylic paint should be fine, I used face paint because it's what I had but acrylic should work just the same.
I have tried the detergent recipe in the past, it works rather well, it ends up nice and transparent. But you have to be careful when mixing and applying it because it will froth up if you are too heavy handed with it.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

thanks 

MsM


----------

